# Big Gills



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

got some really big gills yesterday fishing the cadiz resevoir,wax worms and small white jigs. got around 35 and 15 were over hand size...nice blue gill. great fun by myself.....  yea right!!!!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It's been at leats 30 years since I've fish for big gills. Sounds like alot of fun to me. But a partner would be great also  Nice going Husk. CATKING


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Great job on the gills. I have not had a good mess of gills for a while, man they sure taste good but I'm sure you didnt keep any of them for the fryer did ya?


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

i also caght a bunch of 8-11 in gills yesterday out of a pond when i fillet them they had black spots looks like pepper scattered throghout the meat anyone know what this is??are they still good for frying.i was kinda weary about eating them


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have seen those before also, they are some kind of parasite. I have ate them if there are not too many of them in there. I have read that when you cook them it wont hurt you but I still dont know about eating them if they are really infested. I have caught them before where you can see them in the fins and tails and i just toss em back. I guess to answer your question yes you can eat them and they wont hurt you as long as they are cooked. I have seen another type of parasite in bluegills that looks like a little maggot in the meat, i dont mess with them at all just toss em out.


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Many people call the black spots "worms". I have never eaten them I just throw them back.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the nice day. It sounds like you're fishing with the same set-up I found effective this year. I got some small jigs (1/32, I think) with white hair skirts from Wally-World, tip them with wax worm, and fish them under the bobber. I think it gives more attraction than just a plain hook.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Catking---- if it has been 30 yrs since you fished for big gills, you must really be an old fart!   


ok sorry, I had to get that poke in there before someone else did!

Good going Husky. Some day, I will have to follow you to your holes so I know where to catch em!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

had 2 work yesterday an 2day  
so i only got out yesterday late afternoon my an the mrs T hit the lake 4 about 2hrs was pretty whipped had 2 drive 2 columbus 4 work 
1 got 2 lg mouth (dinks) 2 crappie's an 1 catfish all got on 1/16oz 2'' glow tail
wife caught 1 small crappie an then a 18'' lg mouth bass biggest one she ever got  
husk we'll try 2 hook up next week am off 6/1 threw 6/4!!
went back 2 columbus 2day realy whipped like that red headed step child  
mrtwister_jbo

willyb got those fish on them rocks we fished 
took pic of wifes fish will post soon


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go Husk on those gills. I learned to fish from an uncle who only fished for bluegills. We used to get some dandys in the strip pits and ponds around new athens/cadiz area. This goes way back. Hey husk, does Tappan have any big gills? Seems like the ones we do catch run small - biggest I have seen would go maybe 6". Just wonderin.

Jimbo, tell the wife good job on the largemouth. Can't wait to see the pic. Has the lake dropped any since monday?

willy


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

I caught several really nice Bluegill last year from a private lake. When I started to clean them they had a parasite under the skin that looked like black pepper. I learned that the parsite travels a chain that starts in Herons and is transmitted to snails, then to bluegill who eat the snails. If properly cooked they pose no problems for humans.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks guys,,i released the gills for winter catching....i hope.tappen has some decent size gills but finding them is the ticket. back in my younger years we got them right across the marina at the point. nice gills been a long time since then...heh heh


----------

